# what year and model is my schwinn?



## Scott Ritchie (Nov 26, 2011)

I just purchase this schwinn i would like to no what year and model it is.it was blue and white it has a locking fork,and it has a weird badge it says southern speedster on the front of badge and around the top it says especialy made for southern auto stores  the serial #h74384


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a B6 that's missing the tank.  Very nice find.  Don't have an exact date for you on this bike, but early 1950s / late 1940s.  The odd badge: Schwinn used to let dealers / distributors order custom badges if they bought bikes in sufficient quantity.  I don't know the particulars on your badge, but many different custom badges were produced. It's an extra bit of cool.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Dave K (Nov 26, 2011)

That is a 1941.  Great score!!!


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh geez, I missed the rear facing drops in that tangle of struts.  Pre-war makes it even neater.  

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 26, 2011)

Dave K said:


> That is a 1941.  Great score!!!




From: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_005.html


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Nov 26, 2011)

*autocycle*

thanks for the info


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2011)

Also, in the future, please resist the urge to post the same question over and over...


----------

